# JD 26", Whats this worth in your opinion?



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Not sure what this might be worth, but to me, it looks a little rough? He has not changed the belts, and has only had it 2 yrs. 
Does that price of 350.00 seem high to you?

Thanks

Art

"I am selling my john deer snowblower since I was given a newer model. It's an 8hp 26" cut dual stage snowblower. It works very well, never bogged down in any of the heavy snow we had last year"
350.00 or best offer


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Missing the carb box. The skids look worn out, check the inside picture of the bucket right hand side. The recoil start handle looks limp. As comparison, I sold my baby a week ago for $400. Started on one pull and had Robalon skids, Sno Hog tires, tall chute, and no rust. I'd pass on that one especially at that price.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

oh yeah, $350 is way too high.
This is worth $250 maximum on a good day..
and considering the missing parts, and the other issues JT pointed out,
I wouldnt go a dime over $200.

Scot


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Joe, sorry, those weren't in my area. I was thinking of heading to Wisconsin to check out a few so my time and gas money wasn't wasted, and WI has tons of Gilsons. Not really wanting to have to go 5-6 hrs to buy a snowblower, but was thinking of doing so if it was a Gilson and Gilson only.
I am in the Grand Rapids MI area, which means I will also being looking for JD, Toro, Ariens and Gilson.

Art


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

ART,
Sent you a P.M.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

aggriffin3 said:


> Not sure what this might be worth, but to me, it looks a little rough? He has not changed the belts, and has only had it 2 yrs.
> Does that price of 350.00 seem high to you?
> Thanks
> Art
> ...


Looking at the center photo, the top part of the bucket is bent. I wonder if that is transferred into the the area of the impeller. I rather doubt it, but that area does look some what distorted in the photo


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Art- I had a JD like that once and it was neglected before I owned it. By the looks on pics.. Those rakes could very well rusted in place. If greased enough you would see some somewhere on the shaft or shear-bolt area. Not necessarly in dead of winter but in summer as they should be greased and spun in off season ( I do it at least once or twice in winter too)- My old JD cost me $75 to have a welder try to heat and break one side loose and he never got it) -I eventually did.. but pull shear bolts and spin before buying.


----------

